

Ask HN: request HITs on mturk.com from outside the US? - jaddison

I live in Canada and am intrigued by Amazon's Mechanical Turk service.  I actually want to do some market research, but am a bit stumped as to why only US residents are officially permitted to sign up and use the service (from a requester's point of view).<p>I don't particularly advocate this sort of thing, but is there any reason why non-US residents can't just put in a fake US address and proceed to get the results they need?  Has anyone living outside the US successfully used mturk.com directly rather than one of the 3rd-party wrapper services?<p>This has been asked on HN once before (that I'm aware of) but with no responses - see http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=624053.
======
byoung2
_is there any reason why non-US residents can't just put in a fake US address
and proceed to get the results they need?_

I believe you need a US billing address to pay for Mechanical Turk, so a fake
address won't work. I'm not sure why this is the case, since you can pay for
other Amazon products from outside the US.

------
pirot
[http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-
mecha...](http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-mechanical-
turk-allows-only-us.html)

